# non emrge portage!!!!

## johnnystuff

Salve amici, rieccomi da voi per una nuova richiesta post-fallita-installazione.

Ho recuperato da amico fastwebbizzato le iso originali della 1.4 e seguito le istruzioni della guida, con qualche libera interpretazione dovuta al fatto che ho una connessione a 56k quindi non posso effettuare "emerge sync" per emergere il portage tree. Ma pensavo di aver aggirato il problema scompattando lo stage, portage, i distfiles e i packages dal cdrom. Modifico le flag in /etc/make.conf con:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -03 -pipe -funroll-loopsa -fomit-frame-pointer"

e nessuna modifica alla USE.

Poi provo ad emergere il portage tree ma

:

#emerge portage

!!!No profile dir; system mode unavailable

Per disperazione ho provato a lanciare lo script del bootstrap ma mi dice semplicemente che non c'è il file bootstrap.sh in /usr/portage/scripts. Che fare?

HELP ME EMERGING THE SYSTEM!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma portage deve esserci perche' vuoi riemergiarlo?

----------

## augustus

Come detto da fedeliallalinea, il portage non lo devi mica emergere!

Devi solo untarrare lo snapshot che ti sei procurato dal tuo amico ... e poi continuare l'installazione, previa coopia dei file scaricati dal tuo amico nella directory distfiles.

PS1:

Anch'io sto tentando di fare un'installazione off-line da stage1, vediamo se riesco a finire ... il mio Celeron 700 ( :Sad: ) ce ne metterà di tempo a compilare tutto!

Al limite ti posto un resoconto per spiegarti come ho fatto io. 

PS2:

Vieni per caso da linuxdesktop.it?

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Ma pensavo di aver aggirato il problema scompattando lo stage, portage, i distfiles e i packages dal cdrom

 

Scusa, ma hai usato i files presenti nella distfiles del cdrom??? No, perchè mica è quelli che devi usare...

----------

## shev

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS1:
> 
> Anch'io sto tentando di fare un'installazione off-line da stage1, vediamo se riesco a finire ... il mio Celeron 700 () ce ne metterà di tempo a compilare tutto!

 

Ma nemmeno così tanto, ho fatto tempo fa un'installazione su pIII 450 da stage1 e non è che fosse stata poi un'impresa tanto ardua e lunga. Con un Celeron 700 sarà una passeggiata!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *the-matrix wrote:*   
> 
> PS1:
> 
> Anch'io sto tentando di fare un'installazione off-line da stage1, vediamo se riesco a finire ... il mio Celeron 700 () ce ne metterà di tempo a compilare tutto! 
> ...

 

Pensate un po che io sono riuscito amette gentoo su un 133Mhz. Fate voi.

----------

## johnnystuff

porca pupazza picciott, sarà colpa del fumo scaduto che vendono qua sotto, frattaglie di fango miste a teulene di crackovia, mi sono dimenticato di scompattare il portage!!!!!

Perfavore grasse risate per tutti se suàr!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

PS2

ciao the-matrix ci conosciamo?

----------

## d3vah

come ho detto ad altri metti risolto sul titolo come da regole per favore

----------

## augustus

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS2
> 
> ciao the-matrix ci conosciamo?

 

No ... era solo per curiosità! Frequento linuxdesktop.it e lì c'è un utente che ha il tuo stesso nick

----------

## johnnystuff

Eggià......vi piacerebbe mettere un bel "risolto" sulla firma del mio ricovero alla neuro!!!! Invece NO! Non era andata (proprio) così: l'avevo scompattato nel posto sbagliato, cioè in /usr/portage invece che /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage.

Comunque per sicurezza ho riazzerato tutta la partizione e sono ripartito daccapo. L'errore resta! Posto qui tutto quello che ho fatto scusate se sarà lungo e inutile:

#swapon /dev/SWAP

#mount /dev/ROOT /mnt/gentoo

#cd /mnt/gentoo

#tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage1*.tar.bz2

#tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage*.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

#cp -R /mnt/cdrom/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

#cp -a /mnt/cdrom/packages /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages

#mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

#cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

#env-update

#source /etc/profile

poi modifico /etc/make.conf con:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-03 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" (anche se non so che vogliono dire le opzioni...   :Crying or Very sad:   )

poi cd /usr/portage, poi:

#script/bootstrap.sh

-------tenta in ogni modo di aprire una sessione ftp per scaricare il portage e infine-------

!!!Couldn't download portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2

provando a fare alcune operazioni banali di verifica mi accorgo che mancano alcuni basilari comandi bash, come mount, umount, eject.....

Poi preso dallo sconforto di chi non sa più dove andare a parare e non capendo il vero "perchè" io non debba emergere il portage (anche perchè su l&c c'è scritto chiaro e tondo che chi non ha una rete da cui emergere sync, deve lanciare "emerge portage" prima del bootstrap) lancio il beneamato comando, cerca le dipendenze e poi prova tragicamente anche lui con ftp!!!! Ma dove sta scritto, mi domando e dico! Scusate se ho intasato pagine e pagine di forum per spiegarmi, ma sono assai curioso di provare questa gentoo.......che mi stia innamorantoo??????   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Embarassed: Last edited by johnnystuff on Mon Sep 01, 2003 8:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## johnnystuff

ehi the-matrix, intendevo dire: ciao, felice di incontrarti anche in questo meraviglioso forum! Anche se non ricordo il tuo nome in quel di LD....... 

looking for yourself? 

 :Wink: 

----------

## augustus

A dir la verità in quel forum, nonostante la mia assidua presenza, non mi sono ancora registrato   :Embarassed:   comunque torniamo al tuo problema.

il problema è quello che avevo intutito all'inizio:

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa, ma hai usato i files presenti nella distfiles del cdrom??? No, perchè mica è quelli che devi usare

 

I files presenti nella cartella distfiles del Cd, non contengono tutti i sorgenti necessari all'installazione da stage1.

Praticamente devi scaricarteli manualmente (te li fai scaricare dal tuo amico con fastweb) e inserirli nella cartella distfiles

 *Quote:*   

> !!!Couldn't download portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2 

 

l'errore è ovvio: infatti se vai in usr/portages/distfiles/ vedrai che non c'è portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2  che è uno dei files necessari.

 *Quote:*   

> anche perchè su l&c c'è scritto chiaro e tondo che chi non ha una rete da cui emergere sync, deve lanciare "emerge portage" prima del bootstrap

 

il portage viene installato durante il bootstrap.sh ... ma devi avere i sorgenti in distfiles.

quindi quell'emerge portage non serve a nulla!

Il metodo che ti ho suggerito dovrebbe funzionare: io è + di 6 ore che ho fatto partire il bootstrap.sh (il mio portatile tra un po' fonde) e non ho avuto ancora nessun errore.

Se hai un po' di pazienza domani ti spieg meglio e posto la lista di tutti i files che devi scaricare (dato che l'ho ottenuta dopo svariate peripezie, è più facile darti la lista che spiegarti come ottenerla) + una breve spiegazione di come effettuare l'installazione (che non sarà semplicissima ... ma mica sei passato a Gentoo per avere un wizard di installazione come Mandrake   :Wink:  ).

bye

----------

## johnnystuff

Grazie mille per le dritte e i chiarimenti. 

Non ho fretta di eseguire la compilazione, molto peggio è non capire. E detto sinceramente non ho mica capito perchè in /mnt/cdrom/distfiles non ci sono tutti i sorgenti necessari (uso le iso ufficiali) e perchè scompattare portage*.tar.bz non mi fornisce un portage-tree aggiornato al 25 agosto, data del mio download. 

Comunque in attesa di ulteriori delucidazioni farò come dici, anzi ansiosamente attenderò le tue nuove info di domani. Ah se puoi dirmi anche il nome del mirror da cui scaricare.......

In ogni caso felice nottata a tutti!!

 :Cool: 

P.S. Non mi parlare della mandrakkia che mi viene la scabbia. Pensa che se da shell in mdk digiti "dir" e ti risponde con l'output di "ls". Che roba!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> P.S. Non mi parlare della mandrakkia che mi viene la scabbia. Pensa che se da shell in mdk digiti "dir" e ti risponde con l'output di "ls". Che roba!  

 

Questa cosa si puo' fare con qualsiasi GNU/Linux basta mettere nella tua

.bashrc la seguente linea

```
alias dir="ls --color"
```

quindi non e' che mandrake abbia fatto chissa cosa.

----------

## johnnystuff

Scusa fedeleallalinea ma non intendevo dire che fosse una cosa molto complessa e difficile, intendevo solo dire che per me è alquanto scandalosa, ma io sono un tipo che la pensa a modo suo e penso che un sistema linux che si pieghi ai capricci dell'utenza winzozz come la mandrakkia è solo una bestia da soma, una specie di elefante ammaestrato che porta a spasso i bambini per lo zoo, non un falco nella notte, non un pinguino. Eppoi che devo spiegare ste cose ad uno gentooista che porta un nome come il tuo????   :Wink: 

----------

## augustus

Beh, Mandrake non sarà un distro linux pulita, ma per i principianti  è sempre la scelta migliore, ihmo.

Dal mio canto [nb: non vorrei scatenare un flame] non ho ancora trovato una distro che mi faccia passare in seconda posizione la mia cara Slackware ... nemmeno Debian. Chissà. forse Gentoo mi farà cambiare idea ... e intanto do l'emerge system, sperando entro stasera di avere un sistema funzionante.

Perdonatemi in anticipo se adesso vi scrivo un papiro, ma preferisco spiegare bene anche come ho risolto, invece che postarvi solo meccanicamente ciò che dovete fare ... e poi se io fossi al vostro posto preferirei capire il perchè di tutto invece che avere solo la lista   :Wink: 

Allora, Gentoo fornisce un'installazione "per tutti i gusti":

1-dallo stage1 (sistema totalmente costruito da sorgenti),

2-dallo stage2 (un'installazione un po' più soft, che fonrisce una parte del sistema già compilata)

3-dallo stage3 (sistema base totalmente preocompilato):

4-dallo stage3 + GRP (installazione veloce: sistema base + applicazioni quali mozilla, kde, apache, etc... tutti già compilati)

I sorgenti, se necessari, vengono scaricati da internet e messi nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles/ 

Gli utenti stage3+GRP hanno a disposizione pacchetti precompilati che sono inseriti nella cartella /usr/portages/All. Questi utenti sono quelli per cui gentoo ha studiato un sistema per fare un'installazione veloce: ma durante l'installazione ci sono dei sorgenti necessari (pochi, dato che quasi tutto il sistema per loro è costituito da binari precompilati) e per evitargli di scaricarli (in tal caso l'installazione stage3+grp sarebbe meno rapida e non sarebbe più possibile farla offline) vengono forniti sui CD.

Quindi la cartella distfiles presente sui CD contiene solamente i sorgenti necessari agli utenti stage3+GRP!

Ora uno si può chiedere: perchè non vengono forniti sul cd anche i sorgenti per chi parte da stage1? La risposta è che non c'è spazio: ci sono già i pacchetti precompilati che occupano spazio ... i sorgenti non è possibile metterli sul CD.

Obbiezione (che vuole essere un suggerimento per le prossime release i Gentoo): il primo cd permette agli utenti di stage3+grp di fare un'installazione del sistema base + Xfree. Facendo bene i calcoli si scopre che se il primo cd contenesse solo il sistema base (senza i binari di Xfree), conterrebbe anche i sorgenti senza problema.

Quindi si potrebbe risolvere con:

1°CD: sistema base (senza Xfree): stage1,2,3 + sia binari che sorgenti

2°CD: binari di xfree, kde, gnome, mozilla, etc...

3°CD: sorgenti di xfree, kde, gnome, mozilla, etc...

Che ne dite?

Ora, chi non ha una connessione veloce e vuole ugualmente fare un'installazione da stage1 deve ricorrere al semplice trucco di farsi scaricare da qualcuno i sorgenti ed inserirli nella cartella distfiles (ricordo che emerge, prima controlla che i pacchetti che gli servano ci siano in distfiles e solo se non li trova li scarica).

Il problema è conoscere quali pacchetti servono. Beh, per i pacchetti basta fare un

emerge -p base glibc baselayout texinfo gettext zlib binutils gcc ncurses

e si scoprono i pacchetti installati nello stage1 con il bootstrap.sh

mentre con 

emerge -p system

si scoprono i pacchetti installati nello stage2 con l'emerge system.

E fin qui eravamo arrivati nel mio post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78910

 (ps.: data l'obbiezione che è stata fatta prima ... io metterò [Risolto] sul titolo del posto non appena avrò completato l'installazione, avendo la certezza che il sistema funziona)

Ora sorge un problema: quello è il nome dei pacchetti, mica il nome dei file da scaricare.

Infatti noterete che per alcuni pacchetti non esiste un file con lo stesso nome da scaricare, e per altri esistono più files (varie versioni dello stesso pacchetto).

Quali files scaricare? Innanzitutto chiariamo che per ogni snapshot del portage servono files diversi (perchè nuovi snapshot del portage contengono richiedono le versioni più aggiornate dei programmi).

Allora, prima di tutto dobbiamo decidere lo snapshot da utilizzare: io ho scelto l'ultimo che allora era uscito: ho scaricato il portage portage-20030827.tar.bz2.

Johnnystuff, se vuoi sfruttare la lista che ti fornirò in seguito devi procurarti questo portage, che potrai trovare qui:

http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/snapshots/

Ok, ora cosa ho fatto? Ho messo quel portage sulla partizione di Debian (il mio hd è diviso in hda1-->debian hda2-->spazio per gentoo hda3-->swap), ho avviato l'installazione e ho montati in /mnt/gentoo/risorse la partizione hda1.

Ho così untarrato lo snapshot dle 27 agosto e mi sono chroottato.

Quindi, ho sfruttato l' emerge -pf che mi da l'elenco degli url dei files scaricare.

Sfruttando una sintassi imparata su gnu\linux e non di certo su win:

emerge -pf base glibc baselayout texinfo gettext zlib binutils gcc ncurses > stage1.list

emerge -pf system > stage2.list

ed ecco che ho la lista dei files da scaricare.

Ho riavviato, ho portato la lista degli url sul mio pc-fisso, ho depurato la lista (che per la maggioranza dei files conteneva più url e per alcuni conteneva url non validi e ci ho sostituito tutti gli url con:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//nomepacchetto.

Più avanti posterò tutte le liste dei files da scaricare.

AVVISO: se scaricate manualmente i files può succedere che scaricando il file pincopallino.tar.bz2, vi ritrovate sul pc il file pincopallino.tar.tar.

Oppure scariacte il file tiziocaio.tar.gz e vi ritrovate il file tiziocaio.tar.gz.tar.

Il perchè non lo so (bug del mirror?), fatto sta che basta rinominare correttamente il file.

QUINDI TI CONSIGLIO DI NON SCARICARE I FILES MANUALMENTE: segui piuttosto il prossimo suggerimento (che sembra rendere immune da questo problema).

E se uno non vuole scaricare tutti i files manualmente?

Nel mondo del free software c'è un simpatico programmino che tutti conoscerete già: si chiama wget (ne esiste una versione anche per windows, nel caso il tuo amico con fastweb non usasse gnu\linux)

Cosa può fare wget? Può scaricare tutti i  files contenuti nella lista, uno per riga.

Così con

wget -N -i stage1.list vi troverete scaricati tutti i files necessari al bootstrap.sh

dove stage1.list è una delle liste che fornirò più avanti, in fondo al messaggio.

Ovviamente la lista va ottenuta non solo per gli stages, ma per tutti i sorgenti necessari all'installazione: vale a dire il genkernel, i kernel, l'hotplug, ...

----------------------------------------------------------

Liste files da scaricare per installazione offline da stage1 con snapshot del portage del 27 agosto (utilizzabile con wget  :Wink: ):

stage1:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//patch-2.5.9.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gettext-0.11.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//glibc-linuxthreads-2.3.2.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//glibc-2.3.2.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gawk-3.1.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sed-4.0.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//python-fchksum-1.6.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bzip2-1.0.2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//debianutils_1.16.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//ncurses-5.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash-2.05b.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash205b-004

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash205b-002

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash205b-003

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash-2.05b-gentoo.diff.bz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//readline43-001

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//readline43-002

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//readline-4.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gnuconfig-20030708.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//libtool-1.3.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//libtool-1.4.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//m4-1.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//m4_1.4-15.diff.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//db.1.85.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//db-3.2.9.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//expat-1.95.6.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//Python-2.2.3.tgz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sysvinit-2.84.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//texinfo-4.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gdbm-1.8.0.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//groff-1.18.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//man-1.5l.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//perl-5.8.0.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//Safe-2.09.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//perl-5.8.0.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//DB_File-1.806.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//binutils-2.14.90.0.2.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gcc-3.2.3-tls-update.patch.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gcc-3.2.3-manpages.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gcc-3.2.3.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//protector-3.2.2-8.tar.gz

stage2:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gettext-0.11.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sed-4.0.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//patch-2.5.9.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//python-fchksum-1.6.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bzip2-1.0.2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//debianutils_1.16.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//ncurses-5.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash-2.05b.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash205b-004

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash205b-002

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash205b-003

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bash-2.05b-gentoo.diff.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//readline43-001

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//readline43-002

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//readline-4.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gnuconfig-20030708.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//libtool-1.3.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//libtool-1.4.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//m4-1.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//m4_1.4-15.diff.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//db.1.85.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//db-3.2.9.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//expat-1.95.6.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//Python-2.2.3.tgz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//portage-2.0.48-r5.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//modutils-2.4.25.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sash-3.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sash-3.x-readline.diff.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gdbm-1.8.0.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//texinfo-4.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//groff-1.18.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//man-1.5l.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//perl-5.8.0.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//Safe-2.09.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//perl-5.8.0.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//DB_File-1.806.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//nano-1.2.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//dhcpcd-1.3.22-pl4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//iputils-ss020927.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//popt-1.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//rsync-2.5.6.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//rsync-2.5.6-proxy-auth-1.patch

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//openssl-0.9.6j.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//wget-new-percentage-cvs-20011209.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//wget-1.8.2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//kbd-1.06.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//cpio-2.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//help2man-1.29.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//diffutils-2.8.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//e2fsprogs-1.33.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//ed-0.2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//fbset-2.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//file-4.02.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//fileutils-4.1.11.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//fileutils-4.1.11acl-0.8.25.diff.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//findutils-4.1.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//miscfiles-1.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//cracklib,2.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//autoconf-2.13.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//autoconf-2.57.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//flex-2.5.4a.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//glib-1.2.10.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//pwdb-0.61.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//automake-1.7.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//automake-1.4-p6.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//automake-1.6.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//automake-1.5.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//pam-0.75-r11-gentoo.tbz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//Linux-PAM-0.75.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//shadow-4.0.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//slocate-2.7.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gawk-3.1.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//grep-2.5.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//gzip-1.3.3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//hdparm-5.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//less-381.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//man-pages-1.56.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//net-tools-1.60-gentoo-extra-1.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//net-tools-1.60.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//procps-3.1.9.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//psmisc-21.2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//setserial-2.17.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sh-utils-2.0.15.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//pam_login-3.11.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sharutils-4.2.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//ncompress-4.2.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//tar-1.13.25.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//textutils-2.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//util-linux-2.11z.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//which-2.14.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bc-1.06.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bin86-0.16.0.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//bison-1.35.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//make-3.80.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//tcp-wrappers-7.6-r4-gentoo.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//tcp_wrappers_7.6.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//openssh-3.6.1p2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//devfsd-v1.3.25.tar.gz

sorgenti per il genkernel:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//genkernel-1.5.tar.bz2

sorgenti per i kernel più comuni(gentoo-sources, gaming-sources, xfs-sources, ck-sources):

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//patches-2.4.20-gentoo-r5.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//patches-2.4.20-gaming-r3.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//ck4_2.4.20.patch.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//patches-2.4.20-xfs-r3.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//ck6_2.4.20.patch.bz2

sorgenti per l'emerge hotplug:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//hotplug-20030501-r1-gentoo-patches.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//hotplug-2003_05_01.tar.gz

altri sorgenti necessari (supporto pcmcia, supporto hardware addizionale, demoni cron, boot-loaders, etc ...):

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//dcron29.tgz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//e100-2.2.21.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//e1000-5.1.11.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//emu10k1-v0.20a.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//fcron-2.0.0.src.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.12.i586.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//grub-0.93.20030118-gentoo.diff.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//grub-0.93.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//jfsutils-1.1.2.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//lilo-22.5.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//linux-drm-4.3.0-kernelsource-20030714.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//lvm_1.0.7.tar.gz.tar

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//metalog-0.6.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//msyslog-1.09a-src.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0256.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//pcmcia-cs-3.2.4-orinoco-patch.diff

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//reiserfsprogs-3.6.8.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz.tar

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//sysklogd-1.4.1.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//syslog-ng-1.6.0rc3.tar.gz

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//vixie-cron-3.0.1.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6-gentoo-0.4.tar.bz2

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//xfsprogs-2.3.9.src.tar.gz

NOTA1: verificare che il file bash-2.05b-gentoo.diff.bz sia scaricato (nello stage1 e nello stage2) ... altrimenti procedere al download manuale

Ora devi solo scaricare questi files (suggerisco l'utilizzo di wget), il portage del 27 agosto, metterli su un supporto montabile durante l'installazione (partizione aggiuntiva, secondo lettore cdrom, ...), ricordarti di untarrare questo snapshot, invece di quello sul cd, copiare tutti i sorgenti nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles dopo esserti chrottato e partire normalmente con l'installazione.

Ricordati che puoi scegliere solo i 4 tipi di kernel di cui hai i sorgenti: gentoo-sources, gaming-sources, xfs-sources, ck-sources che sono comunque i più utilizzati.

Questo dovrebbe permetterti di completare l'installazione del sistema base, avendo così un sistema avviabile.

Poi dovrai installare Xfree e kde e\o gnome procurandoti un'ulteriore lista che non ho ancora fatto .

Al momento sono all'emerge system ... quando avrò finito l'installazione ed avrò un sistema avviabile al massimo faccio e posto un'altra lista.

bye

----------

## shev

Vogliamo dire un bravo al nostro nuovo amico?  :Wink: 

Ma soprattutto vogliamo dargli il premio per il post più lungo del forum italiano? Ora ne avete un'altro (oltreal sottoscritto) con la lingua lunga che scrive post chilometrici!  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, buon lavoro the-matrix, davvero utile. Posso darti un piccolo consiglio? Perchè non scrivi un brevissimo howto su questo tuo procedimento (in pratica rielabori un po' questo post e lo metti in un bel doc) da pubblicare nella sezione tips&tricks di gentoo.it? E' proprio il genere di cose che mettiamo in questa sezione. Facci sapere (se hai bisogno di una mano o consigli chiedimi pure, per me non c'è problema)!

(sulla questione dei cd con sorgenti per stage1 ne abbiamo parlato abbastanza a lungo in altri post, le opinioni son sempre quelle. Gentoo è una distribuzione legata alla rete, come tale non punta molto su cd completi ma su installazioni dalla rete. Forse precorre un po' i tempi, assumendo che tutti abbiano connessioni valide, ma sarà una scelta che pagherà in futuro. Indubbiamente la tua visione dei tre CD è valida, anche se bisogna vedere quanto manutenibile sia, per quanto non cambino spesso i sorgenti vengono aggiornati ogni tanto, e ogni volta andrebbe rifatto il cd per soddisfare dipendenze e aggiornare pacchetti. Ora, i casi sono due: si aggiorna solo ogni tanto, in quel caso compili per ore dallo stage1 e appena fai un sync devi ricompilare tantissima roba, perdendo il senso di avere i sorgenti su cd. Oppure si aggiorna spesso, ma in quel caso la cosa diverrebbe imho un tantino laboriosa per i responsabili, e con le versioni/numerazione dei CD come si farebbe? E i CD avrebbero una validità di quanto, una settimana? Dopo una settimana si dovrebbero riscaricare? Come vedi vanno valutati bene pro e contro. Per quanto interessante sia avere i sorgenti, ha cmq i suoi svantaggi)

----------

## johnnystuff

bè insomma caro the-matrix, devo davvero ringraziarti. E io che pensavo che installare da stage1 fosse un semplice lavoro di compilazione! Questo è molto di più, questo porta a DOVER CAPIRE! E' esattamente quello che la mia mente pigra e indolenzita sta cercando ed è anche quello che accresce volta per volta la mia curiosità, così come ha fatto tux svegliandomi dal letargo a finestre chiuse in cui ero caduto. Ora superare il bootstrap sarà una specie di avventura con l'ignoto, una discesa agli inferi cibernetici nei meandri della rete e dei set di istruzioni del mio processore: una possibilità di emersione.

Ancora grazie e ovviamente........non finisce qui!   :Wink: 

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, buon lavoro the-matrix, davvero utile. Posso darti un piccolo consiglio? Perchè non scrivi un brevissimo howto su questo tuo procedimento (in pratica rielabori un po' questo post e lo metti in un bel doc) da pubblicare nella sezione tips&tricks di gentoo.it? E' proprio il genere di cose che mettiamo in questa sezione. Facci sapere (se hai bisogno di una mano o consigli chiedimi pure, per me non c'è problema)! 

 

Accetto il tuo suggerimento. Però lo scriverò appena avrò un sistema funzionante con Xfree e KDE ... insomma, prima voglio testare il metodo per correggere tutti i possibili errori (ottimizzazione   :Wink:  ) ... ne ho già incontrato uno causato da un file mancante (per fortuna che c'è l'emerge --resume !).

nella lista per lo stage2 (per l'emerge system in pratica) manca il seguente file:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles//util-linux-2.11z-crypt-gentoo.patch.bz2

bisogna scaricare anche questo!!!! 

 *Quote:*   

>  Questo è molto di più, questo porta a DOVER CAPIRE! 

 

E' proprio questo che mi piace di Gentoo   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ancora grazie e ovviamente........non finisce qui! 

 

fammi sapere l'esito dell'installazione

 *Quote:*   

> Ora, i casi sono due: si aggiorna solo ogni tanto, in quel caso compili per ore dallo stage1 e appena fai un sync devi ricompilare tantissima roba, perdendo il senso di avere i sorgenti su cd.

 

Beh, certo i sorgenti presto diventano obsoleti ... ma la stessa cosa vale per i binari, o no?

Certo, la soluzione ideale è quella di fare l'installazione via rete, però i sorgenti sui cd costituirebbero un piccolo aiutino per quelli che hanno una connessione lenta ... insomma se uno non ha una connessione veloce si accontenta anche dei sorgenti un po' datati.

Non si chiede a Gentoo di cambiare filosofia (GIAMMAI CAMBIARE FILOSOFIA A GENTOO), ma solo di aiutare chi ha una connessione lenta (come ha fatto con chi vuole un'installazione veloce) ... così potrebbe incrementare anche il numero di utenti. Per fare contenti un po' tutti.

Oh, poi il mio è solo un suggerimento  ... non ho ancora abbastanza esperienza con Gentoo per poter esprimere un'opinione consapevole!

bye

----------

## shev

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Accetto il tuo suggerimento. Però lo scriverò appena avrò un sistema funzionante con Xfree e KDE ... 

 

Ottimo, guarda che non me ne dimentico!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Beh, certo i sorgenti presto diventano obsoleti ... ma la stessa cosa vale per i binari, o no?

 

Certo, la "piccola" differenza è che con i binari non perdi ore e ore per compilare tutto, quindi non devi rifare inutilmente due volte lo stesso lavoro. Installi i binari in pochi minuti quindi ricompili il tutto aggiornato quando serve.

 *Quote:*   

> insomma se uno non ha una connessione veloce si accontenta anche dei sorgenti un po' datati.

 

Sicuramente, il discorso è che però al primo sync si dovrà ricompilare parecchia roba (in caso di sorgenti datati). Quindi o non si fa mai il sync (con relativi svantaggi e perdità di comode funzionalità), o se lo si fa ci si rassegna a ricompilare ancora le cose appena installate. 

 *Quote:*   

> Non si chiede a Gentoo di cambiare filosofia (GIAMMAI CAMBIARE FILOSOFIA A GENTOO), ma solo di aiutare chi ha una connessione lenta (come ha fatto con chi vuole un'installazione veloce) ... così potrebbe incrementare anche il numero di utenti. Per fare contenti un po' tutti.

 

Certamente, ho capito ciò che dici e lo rispetto. Anzi, potrebbe sicuramente far comodo ad alcuni. Ciò che volevo cercare di capire (e far capire) erano i possibili motivi per cui questo non è stato ancora fatto e perchè non è poi così saggia come scelta (si rischia di fare un lavoro doppio).

 *Quote:*   

> Oh, poi il mio è solo un suggerimento  ... non ho ancora abbastanza esperienza con Gentoo per poter esprimere un'opinione consapevole!
> 
> 

 

Ma certo, ed hai il mio pieno rispetto. E' bello sentire idee nuove o opinioni diverse. Anch'io non t'ho detto che le mie idee a riguardo, non è certo la verità assoluta! Magari domani fanno anche il cd con i sorgenti (te lo auguro)  :Wink: 

Cmq complimenti, mi pare tu stia facendo interventi intelligenti e competenti, continua così  :Very Happy: 

----------

## realthing

Bel lavoro davvero!

Certo che vista la macchinosità della procedura... quasi quasi vale la pena prendere il PC, portarlo a casa dell'amico con connessione veloce fare rsync e scaricare i sorgenti....  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## augustus

 *realthing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo che vista la macchinosità della procedura... quasi quasi vale la pena prendere il PC, portarlo a casa dell'amico con connessione veloce fare rsync e scaricare i sorgenti....   

 

de gustibus ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Signore e signori, urlo di giogia!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho finito l'installazione base ed il mio sistema è avviabile!!!!   :Laughing: 

Ho notato una maggiore velocità rispetto ad altre distro... anche se è presto per dirlo: dovrei usare qualche applicazione grafica prima di pronunciarmi.  :Smile: 

Ecco gli ultimi errori riscontrati   :Razz:  :

Se volete, potete togliere i pacchetti:

e100-2.2.21.tar.gz

e1000-5.1.11.tar.gz

emu10k1-v0.20a.tar.bz2

fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.12.i586.tar.gz

linux-drm-4.3.0-kernelsource-20030714.tar.gz

NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363.tar.gz

NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0256.tar.gz

NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.gz

xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6-gentoo-0.4.tar.bz2

perchè la maggior parte ha come dipendenze pacchetti di xfree non ancora installati nel sistema base ... ergo, vedrò di includerli nella prossima lista comprendente gli ambienti grafici

Dovete invece aggiungere questi pacchetti:

libol-0.3.9.tar.gz

nasm-0.98.36.tar.bz2

pciutils-2.1.10.tar.gz

pcre-4.2.tar.bz2

ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

ssmtp-2.48.tar.gz

usbutils-0.11.tar.gz

util-linux-2.11z-crypt-gentoo.patch.bz2

il mirror da dove scaricarli ormai lo conoscete.

bye

----------

## realthing

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

>  *realthing wrote:*   
> 
> Certo che vista la macchinosità della procedura... quasi quasi vale la pena prendere il PC, portarlo a casa dell'amico con connessione veloce fare rsync e scaricare i sorgenti....    
> 
> de gustibus ...

 

..era solo una battutacia... ovvio che non è proprio la cosa più comoda e immediata

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## johnnystuff

EVVIVA THE-MATRIX!!!!!!!!!

Bootstrap completato con successo in poco meno di 4 ore su Duron 1GHz con 680Mb di ram, testata precedentemente con memtest. Sono contento, quasi felice e non vedo l'ora di esplorare un po' il sistema e proseguire per lo stage2........

Ancora grazie a the-matrix e a tutti quanti!

----------

## bsolar

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> sarà colpa del fumo scaduto che vendono qua sotto, frattaglie di fango miste a teulene di crackovia

 

Ho quasi paura anche solo ad immaginare quanto possa bottare quella roba...  :Razz: 

----------

## augustus

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bootstrap completato con successo in poco meno di 4 ore [...] non vedo l'ora di esplorare un po' il sistema e proseguire per lo stage2........
> 
> 

 

mi raccomando di aggiungere i pacchetti che ho citato sopra.

Nel caso tu ti accorga troppo tardi (dopo aver avviato l'emerge system) puoi comunque fermare tutto, procurarti i nuovi file e inserirli in distfiles e quindi riemergere il sistema dal punto in cui ti eri fermato ... usando emerge --resume system

sto ritestando le prime 2 fasi dell'installazione (perfezionismo estremo??? no, ma tra copia e ricopia file di qui e file di là mi ero dimenticato di settare il CFLAGS opportunamente -non ridete- ... al che ne approfitto per ritestare ricompilando tutto ottimizzando al massimo: Coppermine Celeron 700 mhz equivale a un pentium3, vero?): domani dovrei riuscire a installare anche Xfree e a preparare la lista di KDE ... pian piano arriverà anche l'How-to...

----------

## paolo

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ho una connessione a 56k quindi non posso effettuare "emerge sync" per emergere il portage tree.
> ...

 

```
emerge rsync
```

 col 56k in meno di 20 minuti lo fai in scioltezza.

il portage occupa sui 220K. Anche questo non mi sembra un grande sforzo per un 56K.

Paolo

----------

## johnnystuff

che diavolo stai dicendo, paolo?!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## paolo

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> che diavolo stai dicendo, paolo?!    

 

 :Laughing:  Con "portage" intendevo:

```
*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.0.48-r5

      Latest version installed: 2.0.48-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 222 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org

      Description: Portage ports system

```

E' questo che cercava di downloadare.

Oppure ho detto un'altra castroneria?  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure ho detto un'altra castroneria? 
> 
> 

 

Dipende da cosa intendi con portage. Se intendi il portage vero e proprio (nel senso di binari e compagnia, tipo emerge etc) allora hai ragione, se intendi il portage tree che viene scaricato la prima volta che si fa il sync è di circa 90 MB (fonte vecchie guide d'installazione  :Wink:  ). Tutto è relativo come diceva un caro e vecchio amico  :Razz: 

----------

